# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Продам спутниковый HD ресивер VU+Solo2.

## abvm

Продам спутниковый HD ресивер VU+Solo2. 
Идеальное состояние. Всё прекрасно работает. Полный комплект в упаковке. Установлен HDD 80Gb. 3800 гр. 
Тел. 0664768910 или 0635841380 Владимир. 
ICQ 368413609. Skype: ur5flq. 
abvm2ukr. net

----------

